# Rodadas del fin de semana?



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rodaron o se dedicaron al pisto??

Yo rode, Chiluca un loop corto, pero mas largo que el corto habitual.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sabado: Trail repair, tapado de zanjas, una nueva rampa y un nuevo peralte.
Hoy: Clima perfecto, hace mucho que no veia cielo totalmente azul.. hice long loop solo ride (cero imprevistos, a mi paso sin tener que esperar o apurarme) el cual me gusto mucho y luego unos cuantos shuttle runs... mejor no se pudo.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yo lo único que hice fué limpiar la bici y sentarme a deprimirme... buaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yo tuve un maravilloso dia, en serio.

Primero la rodada en Chiluca. Estaba muy mojado, pero poco lodoso. La Michelin esa que me presto Rzoz es una porqueria (por algo la tiro Rzoz). Anda muy bien en seco, pero en mojado nomas no.

Yo ya le estoy agarrando el gusto a eso de rodar solo... a mi ritmo como comenta Tacu. Pero tambien disfruto mucho de rodar con los amigos, obviamente.

Despues pues me la pase con la familia... Fuimos al Desierto de los Leones y pasamos un muy buen rato.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Esque me cag..... que en cada rodada haya fallas mecanicas que pudieron ser atendidas antes o prevenidas y esperar mucho en el downhill (siento que mata el flow).. pero si se aprecia la _camaradería_ jaja


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Nada de rodar esta semana, me fui a hidalgo a pasar el grito a casa de un amigo...como buena fiesta de pueblo hubo de todo, buena comida, buen pisto, y hasta balazos al aire; nunca me habia tocado, y espero nunca se repita, la verdad si me estaba angustiando un poco. Eso de fiestas de pueblo como que no es lo mío, me retire temprano del pueblo por eso de las balas perdidas (creo que algún ingrato le toco una, como ya es costumbre).

De rodar, será la proxima semana. Que onda Tacu, ahora si puntuales  ?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo soy muy puntual, depende de Alan jajaja. Nos vemos el prox. domingo.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

yo solo sali un poco con la SS, ayer... una rodadita como de 2 horas... el clima esta cambiando rapidamente por aca... y el piso del bosque ya esta lleno de hojas... ahi tome unas fotos pero no las he descargado..ahi despues las posteo...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Finalmente salí a rodar, aunque lo hice en la cleta de ruta, le dí un par de horas en el desierto de los leones. Estuvo muy agusto pero de verdad que cada día más me parece que mi cleta es un un instrumento de tortura medieval por la postura "aerodinamica".  

De todos modos está mejor rodar en la ruta que no hacer nada!


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Yo fui al campo de futbol llanero mas cercano de mi localidad, me pegué una buela revolcada de polvo y despues de terminar y hacer unas cuantas jugadas excelsas me dispuse a tomar mi guama de carta blanca....

Llegue a casa y bañé a Rocky Romeo, ya por la tarde sali a dar un paseo por la roma norte.... que no estuvo tan mal para despues pasar a la casa de Ken por mis cosas que le encargue para mi troca....

Nada espectacular mas que mi toque fino y lleno de técnica... en el panbol 


Por cierto Toc... la técnica que siempre me caracteriza creo que si te acompaño el domingo no? por que por lo que leo te fue super bien... me alegra haberte aportado a que tu domingo haya sido agradable e inolvidable.:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Por cierto Toc... la técnica que siempre me caracteriza creo que si te acompaño el domingo no? por que por lo que leo te fue super bien... me alegra haberte aportado a que tu domingo haya sido agradable e inolvidable.:thumbsup:


Si... me acompaño tu técnica!! :thumbsup:

Me cai una vez... después regresé a mi técnica habitual y rodé sin problema alguno.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Si... me acompaño tu técnica!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Me cai una vez... después regresé a mi técnica habitual y rodé sin problema alguno.


:lol:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Finalmente salí a rodar, aunque lo hice en la cleta de ruta, le dí un par de horas en el desierto de los leones. Estuvo muy agusto pero de verdad que cada día más me parece que mi cleta es un un instrumento de tortura medieval por la postura "aerodinamica".
> 
> De todos modos está mejor rodar en la ruta que no hacer nada!


Creo que te equivocaste, esto es *MTB*R.com, no Roadbikereview.com...:nono:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Yo soy muy puntual, depende de Alan jajaja. Nos vemos el prox. domingo.


que insinuan? 

put0s...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Creo que te equivocaste, esto es *MTB*R.com, no Roadbikereview.com...:nono:


No le hagas caso...

Alguien que usa rayos Revolution en una rueda de montaña, no entiende la diferencia.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Tuve que pasar por 100 metros de terracería para llegar al pavimento, así que califica como mtbr!  

Warp: en mi bici de ruta sigo siendo más rápido en las bajadas!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Warp: en mi bici de ruta sigo siendo más rápido en las bajadas!!!


Como?? Bajandote de la bici??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Como?? Bajandote de la bici??


Jajajaja PWNT


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Como?? Bajandote de la bici??


Simon, caminando seguiría bajando más rápido quel Warp!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Simon, caminando seguiría bajando más rápido quel Warp!!!


Jajajajaja PWNT!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Simon, caminando seguiría bajando más rápido quel Warp!!!


Yo bajo mas rapido que todos ustedes....

sip sip sip

Veo una subida pesada, me bajo... veo una bajada pesada, me bajo... veo un arbol o algo, me bajo... y ustedes siguen en la bici ....


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

A rodar!!!!
5 horas el sabado (parte de montanna del Chupacabras)
5 horas el domingo (parde de montanna y parte de rio bravo).


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Na! es mas divertido ir corriendo tras de un balón  :thumbsup:  Y Warp ya se por que no te caiste al cambiar a tu técnica... Por que usas la técnica que te caracteriza de la "ranita" en cuaquier bajada... bajar las dos "patitas"...El resultado de esta ecuación es que si "usastes" mi técnica que me caracteriza : es que no la aplicaste bien y por concecuencia te "caistes".... ya que mi técnica no requiere de bajara las patitas era obvio...  :skep: :nono: 

Cuando gustes te doy un curso intensivo :skep: :thumbsup: 


y yo casi no bajo de la bici pero cuando lo hago a que madracos me pongo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Cuando gustes te doy un curso intensivo :skep: :thumbsup:


Este domingo???

7:00-7:30 para regresar tipo 12:00 por muy tarde??

Tierra Roja esta bastante mojada, pero completamente rodable.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

:nono: 

Naucalli ( ahi nos echamos una cascara ) via Lomas Verdes y Lomas de San Mateo para bajar por Satélite... re divertida y técnica! :rockon: :smilewinkgrin: :winker: :lol:


----------

